# Does ANYBODY have a friendly damsel?



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I really want to get a 3 or 4 striped damsel fish. I know damsels have a bad reputation but I've honestly never had a bad experience with them. I had a dotted and yellow-tail damsel fish get along fine with a pair of clown fish in a 30G. I then sold the damsels, went with a 20G, and recently (2-3weeks) added a 6-line wrasse which was again, supposedly a "terror" but instead is super friendly and not shy when I pass by. Is it just luck? 

Let me know what damsel species you guys have successfully kept with other fish. I want something that will swim the length of the tank out in the open, but more eye-appealing than a blue/green chromis.

What about a pseudochromis? I feel like they have the same bad reputation but I see more success stories with them. I'd be happy with either a Diadem or Strawberry, though they don't seem to be as free swimming as damsels.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I used to have a school of 3 stripe/4 stripe damsels. The 3 stripe damsels seemed to bully anything that moved and the 4 stripes bullied each other. The 3 stripes were also bigger than the 4 stripes when I got them, which in turn could mean they were more aggresive due to their size.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I wonder if they'd be less aggressive when not in schools then..since the other damsels were kept singly.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 demsels in each of my tanks. Yes they are mean n like to pick on new comers, especially of their own kind. The bigger one always chase the smaller guy around otherwise doesn't do much harm. My friend bought around 10 electric blue ones (blue devil?) for his 90gal n ended up with only 3! I guess it really depends on the type of demsel. Some are less aggressive than the others. Every fish has different personality as well. You might find one that fits in well. Good luck!


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

While not damsels, my bicolour blenny is always out and about and has a great personality.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The most non-agressive is apparently the Azue according to J&L aquatics.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

PurpleMonkey said:


> While not damsels, my bicolour blenny is always out and about and has a great personality.


I'd love to have a blenny but I don't want to end up with another picky eater. Yes they can become pigs but usually it's hard to get to to eat initially from what i've heard?
I had a yellow clown goby which starved to death. It wouldn't take veggie flakes, NLS pellets, nori, spirulina pellets, oyster, mysis, or brine shrimp. Apparently live baby brine shrimp works but hatching a batch just to feed one fish is too much of a hassle.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

The Guy said:


> The most non-agressive is apparently the Azue according to J&L aquatics.


Since I already had a yellow-tail I want to try something different.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Since I already had a yellow-tail I want to try something different.


The Azue has a yellow belly, not the tail only.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

The bicolour blenny is a herbavore. Mine ate NLS pellet right from the get go but I often find him mouthing the rock and glass for algae. I've even seen him take some garlic soaked mysis (I use hikari because smaller size).


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Some blennies, such as bicolour blenny are known to pick up small frags and move them about... not the most desired thing to have in this instance.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

get an eel !!!! lol i got a blue deel damsel shees cool


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My blue-yellowtail damsels have always been "nice" and I also love the fusilier damsels (they school and "play" with each other and pretty much leave the other fish alone.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

A friendly damsel ? Is there any such thing ? LOL
I've never seen one.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, the yellow-tailed and domino one I used to have  They both hung out with the pair of clowns like a family 



discuspaul said:


> A friendly damsel ? Is there any such thing ? LOL
> I've never seen one.


I'll be getting a blenny next week or so instead of a damsel. Hopefully it'll eat!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah my yellow tail is nice as well. He doesn't bother anyone n he is only 1" long. I have him for year n a half but he hasn't grown much. That's probably a good thing. The other damsel is totally different! Almost 3" long n eats like a pig. He ate a frag of xenia, n even bullied my new Tang! $%&@! When I got him he was a nice little white fish with bright yellow highlights. Forgot since when it has turned into a fat, greyish pig! Lol



Nicole said:


> Yes, the yellow-tailed and domino one I used to have  They both hung out with the pair of clowns like a family
> 
> I'll be getting a blenny next week or so instead of a damsel. Hopefully it'll eat!


----------

